# The Expanse (SyFy)



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

FYI, my old Onepass did not pick up the new episodes starting 2/1. Had to delete and recreate it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> FYI, my old Onepass did not pick up the new episodes starting 2/1. Had to delete and recreate it.


Same here ... odd. I wonder if the SeriesID changed or something?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I caught the "Expanded" special, but not this. It appears to be a double-episode launch... I wonder if SyFy has it scheduled as a one-off rather than as part of the series. I'm keeping the old SP and I suppose we'll see what happens when single-episode airings come up.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine isn't picking up this, or the second episode of The Magicians which airs that night as well. The Magicians season premiere on 1/25 is set to record properly.

Thanks Rovi!


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823311249765232641


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

All I had to do is just modify my existing Season Pass for The Expanse (which was already set to record "Everything" - yet didn't schedule the second season premiere <rolleyes>). I did switch The Magicians to "Everything" and now it's being picked up (over and over again). Then I switched both back to "New & repeats" and it all still looks okay.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Looking at the descriptions of the episodes on 2/1, there appears to be no data and the production art is missing. Tomorrow's episode of Magicians has both a description and production art. This seems like what was going on with Sleepy Hollow and Vikings... for some reason, the episode is not associated with the series.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I created new One Passes for "The Magicians" and "The Expanse" episodes that weren't going to record. Oddly enough, for "The Expanse" I had to set "New & Repeats" to get them to record but not for "The Magicians". Since these episodes are lacking data it is possible in the next few days the situation will be corrected, but I'm keeping the new One Passes just in case.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Interesting. My new 1Ps for those episodes are "New episodes" and both work.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Showings of "The Expanse", "The Magicians" and their series IDs.

"The Expanse"
SH0366532584 (Repeat needed to record these episodes)
2/2 12:35 AM "Safe; Doors & Corners"
2/4 12:00 AM "Safe"
2/5 8:00 AM "Safe"
2/6 3:00 AM "Safe"​SH0366532587
2/1 10:00 PM "Safe; Doors & Corners"​SH0366635911 (Repeat needed to record these episodes)
2/4 1:00 AM "Doors & Corners"
2/5 9:00 AM "Doors & Corners"
2/6 4:00 AM "Doors & Corners"​"The Magicians"
SH0337065415
1/28 1:00 AM "Knight of Crowns"
1/29 3:30 AM "Knight of Crowns"
1/29 8:00 AM "Knight of Crowns"
2/1 7:30 AM "Knight of Crowns"
2/4 8:30 AM "Knight of Crowns"​SH0366532590
2/1 09:00 PM "Hotel Spa Potions"
2/1 11:35 PM "Hotel Spa Potions"
2/3 11:00 PM "Hotel Spa Potions"
2/4 9:30 PM "Hotel Spa Potions"​
My old One Pass for "Expanse", which worked last season, is now picking up only the "Expanse: Expanded" preview show, which has series ID SH0334289063. Now I have four One Passes for "Expanse" but still only two for "Magicians".

My question is, what does TiVo have against "The Expanse"?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Showings of "The Expanse", "The Magicians" and their series IDs.
> 
> "The Expanse"
> SH0366532584 (Repeat needed to record these episodes)
> ...


I had noticed this too and was going to send it to Margret with a data issue subject line. I couldn't believe the number of different series ID's for the Expanse.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

So I did confirm that I was seeing the same thing and coming up with the same Series ID's for these 2 shows and forwarded it on to Margret. Thanks for doing most of the "hard" work. 

Scott


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

I literally don't understand how they could screw up the Series IDs for The Expanse this badly.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I think the only resort that might get resolution of their consistent issues is by publicly shaming (Twitter, FaceBook, etc).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> I think the only resort that might get resolution of their consistent issues is by publicly shaming (Twitter, FaceBook, etc).


They.Don't.Care.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> They.Don't.Care.


Mainly because the typical viewer doesn't care.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

tvguide.com now has the correct info. I suspect we'll also have it before Wednesday. There might still be a problem with them showing the first two eps as one and then showing them separately in later airings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> There might still be a problem with them showing the first two eps as one and then showing them separately in later airings.


Although that's not a bug, it's a feature...i.e., it always happens, because technically the double episode is different than the single episodes.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been watching this thread and keep checking that I'm getting all of the Expanse episodes. Yesterday I noticed when I searched for "The Expanse" there were 3 listings. One for the Extended episode and one each for the first and second episodes. Each one took a separate one pass.

I wonder if this will continue and we'll have to set up a one pass for each episode.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bobfrank said:


> I've been watching this thread and keep checking that I'm getting all of the Expanse episodes. Yesterday I noticed when I searched for "The Expanse" there were 3 listings. One for the Extended episode and one each for the first and second episodes. Each one took a separate one pass.
> 
> I wonder if this will continue and we'll have to set up a one pass for each episode.


I just forced a service connection which updated the guide data to February 10th and it looks like this issue is fixed now for the Expanse and the Magicians with the original 1P (I did not recreate mine for the new SeriesId's that were showing up.).

Scott


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> I just forced a service connection which updated the guide data to February 10th and it looks like this issue is fixed now for the Expanse and the Magicians with the original 1P (I did not recreate mine for the new SeriesId's that were showing up.).
> 
> Scott


Yes. The four extra One Passes I made, one for "The Magicians" and three for "The Expanse", are no longer scheduling any recordings and the original One Passes are scheduling everything correctly. All the weirdness seems to have been fixed before it could cause any real problems.

I wish I knew whether it would have been fixed if this discussion hadn't taken place.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although that's not a bug, it's a feature...i.e., it always happens, because technically the double episode is different than the single episodes.


Not really a feature, just "works as designed". As far as I know the data source (neither Rovi or Gracenote) does not have the ability to assign more that one episodeId to a single timeslot. So there is no way to say "this 2 hour slot is actually two separate episodes".

So instead of assigning an episodeId of one of those two episodes to that 2-episode timeslot, it just makes it a completely separate episode.

This means that if either of those two episodes are aired separately, they will not be seen as having been recorded already and therefore may be recorded again. If you have it set to "new" only, then they will only be recorded if they are aired with 28 days of when they were originally aired.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Space said:


> Not really a feature, just "works as designed". As far as I know the data source (neither Rovi or Gracenote) does not have the ability to assign more that one episodeId to a single timeslot. So there is no way to say "this 2 hour slot is actually two separate episodes".


They could make it 2 1-hour time slots and give each slot a separate id.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

bbrown9 said:


> They could make it 2 1-hour time slots and give each slot a separate id.


Not all double episode shows are the full 2 hours. Some of them are presented with limited commercials and only take up an 1:40 time slot. One of the recent series finales in the past week was done this way, Incorporated on SyFy on Thursday 2017-01-26.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Yes. The four extra One Passes I made, one for "The Magicians" and three for "The Expanse", are no longer scheduling any recordings and the original One Passes are scheduling everything correctly. All the weirdness seems to have been fixed before it could cause any real problems.
> 
> I wish I knew whether it would have been fixed if this discussion hadn't taken place.


Discussion and the mail to Margret with the information that you put together.

Scott


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> I just forced a service connection which updated the guide data to February 10th and it looks like this issue is fixed now for the Expanse and the Magicians with the original 1P (I did not recreate mine for the new SeriesId's that were showing up.).
> 
> Scott


Confirmed


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> I just forced a service connection which updated the guide data to February 10th and it looks like this issue is fixed now for the Expanse and the Magicians with the original 1P (I did not recreate mine for the new SeriesId's that were showing up.).
> 
> Scott


Fixed for me now as well.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> They could make it 2 1-hour time slots and give each slot a separate id.


Yes, I thought about this, but it would have to be the network itself (not Rovi or Gracenote) that decided that. Only they would know if that 2 hour block consisted of one 55 minute episode and one 65 minute episode. Splitting up a 2-hour block evenly would result in one show missing 5 minutes and the other with an additional 5 minutes. Combine that with only wanting to record one of the episodes and you could end up with only a partial episode.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> They could make it 2 1-hour time slots and give each slot a separate id.


The combined episode is in a 1h35m block. The separate episodes are also being shown several times, each in its own 1h block.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> I just forced a service connection which updated the guide data to February 10th and it looks like this issue is fixed now for the Expanse and the Magicians with the original 1P (I did not recreate mine for the new SeriesId's that were showing up.).
> 
> Scott


I just forced a connection and Expanse is still broken for me. I had to create a new 1P


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

bbrown9 said:


> I just forced a connection and Expanse is still broken for me. I had to create a new 1P


Just don't delete the old one. When this is corrected that's the only one that works.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> I just forced a connection and Expanse is still broken for me. I had to create a new 1P


Didn't I see you post that you had already created a new 1P in another post while there were multiple SeriesId's? If so that's why it didn't fix itself for you. If you had left the original 1P, it would have been OK after this weekend's update.

Scott


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> Didn't I see you post that you had already created a new 1P in another post while there were multiple SeriesId's? If so that's why it didn't fix itself for you. If you had left the original 1P, it would have been OK after this weekend's update.
> 
> Scott


Nope. That was someone else.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> Nope. That was someone else.


OK, sorry I was confused.  Not sure why your original 1P wouldn't have been fixed as well as the SeriesId for the new episodes was updated to the original SH0334289063.

Scott


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I created a brand new SP the night before (pri 1, at the top of the list) to intending to record a high def version of The Expanse: Expanded (had a SD version that was recorded as a suggestion which I decide to keep) and the 1st two eps.

I discovered it recorded NONE of the above. 

From view recording history, The Expanse: Expanded got hit by the 28 day rule. The 10 pm showing of the 2 eps combined got hit by "This program was not recorded because either the Tivo HD DVR is not authorized for this channel, the program was not purchased, or the program was not available in your area."  Ugh... I tuned to that channel (736 for me on Comcrap) and it comes in fine.

The 12:35 am showing of the above gets hit by the 28-day rule!  Uh, it never recorded it.

Ugh! I guess I'm going to have to wait for a rerun if it's not available online for free.

@#[email protected]# Rovi guide data!


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> Ugh! I guess I'm going to have to wait for a rerun if it's not available online for free.


I got the combined episode with the original season pass. Original air date is showing 2/1 and there's a New tag on it.

The good news for you is that the individual episodes are airing back to back on Saturday Morning (Friday night) 2/4 at 12:00 AM and 1:00 AM.



cwerdna said:


> @#[email protected]# Rovi guide data!


Indeed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sinanju said:


> I got the combined episode with the original season pass. Original air date is showing 2/1 and there's a New tag on it.
> 
> The good news for you is that the individual episodes are airing back to back on Saturday Morning (Friday night) 2/4 at 12:00 AM and 1:00 AM.


Same here on recording the combined episode with the original 1P from last year and the individual episodes showing are going to record as well with the same 1P. This also happened with the Tribune data though as well when there were combined episodes.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

In order to ensure that I got the combined episode, I explicitly set both showings to record on one of my TiVos. Both got recorded but they did not group together and only the first showing has complete data. The guide now shows complete data for both showings, presumably corrected with this morning's (08:19AM) connection. Typical Rovi CF.

The first showing also got picked up by the existing 1P on a different TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So my original One Pass picked up and recorded the double episode of The Expanse fine last night. So it seems to be working for me. Or will I need to delete my original One Pass and create a new one to avoid possible issues this season? It currently shows the episode next week is scheduled to be recorded.

I also never had any issues with my Magicians One Pass from last year. That has recorded the first two episodes without issues as well. But should I create a new 1P for Magicians too?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> So my original One Pass picked up and recorded the double episode fine last night. So it seems to be working for me. Or will I need to delete my original One Pass and create a new one to avoid possible issues this season? It currently shows the episode next week is scheduled to be recorded.


The exact opposite...it's the new 1Ps that seem to be causing problems. The original (eventually) got straightened out.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The exact opposite...it's the new 1Ps that seem to be causing problems. The original (eventually) got straightened out.


As long as you had no conflict that prevented the recording of the first showing *or* the correct data made it to your TiVo in time.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Heads up. 

I noticed today that my Series 2 did not have next weeks (3/8) The Expanse in it's todo list. It's in the guide (including the name of the episode), just not scheduled to record. 

My Roamio has that episode scheduled to record as part of a OP. However, my Roamio still has two OPs leftover from the strangeness that occurred with the first double episode of this season.

I don't know why the 3/8 episode would be any different. I can kind of see why first double episode is different, not that I like the result, but this looks like a ROE (regular old episode). It's possible it would have fixed itself, but I already set it to manually record so I won't find out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's fine for me, and I just have the one 1P...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's fine for me, and I just have the one 1P...


Same here but I do note that both it and "The Magicians" episodes for that day are missing season and episode numbers in the guide.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Neither Expanse nor Magicians are schedule to record for me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836680763055697921


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fine here and guide shows season/episode numbers for it and "The Magicians."


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Seeing the same thing here. The 3/1 episode is scheduled to record, but 3/8 isn't even though when viewed through the Guide it shows as new and has an OAD of 3/8/17.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Just forced a connection and things seem to be ok now. I think they have someone manually checking certain problematic shows week-to-week. At some point, Rovi is going to be a giant mechanical turk.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And things are messed up again for ep 12 and ep 13. The earlier press releases said they've be broadcast at the regular time 4/12 10PM and 4/19 10PM. Syfy's website says Deals From the Darkside will be broadcast 4/12 10PM and What Lies Beneath will be broadcast 4/19 10PM. Apparently, ep 12 will be broadcast instead 4/17/2017 5:00 AM. I suppose the final ep will be broadcast 4/24/2017 5:00 AM, though the TiVo guide shows it in its normal time. I'm going to set up manual recordings for both times just to be safe.

Given that they renewed the show for a third season already, why are they messing with its schedule so much?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's been some discussion of that here...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

bicker said:


> Given that they renewed the show for a third season already, why are they messing with its schedule so much?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's been some discussion of that here...


Indeed. Gracenote has the correct schedule:

TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener

SyFy's website developers must be drawing on a Rovi source rather than from internal data directly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Everything is now as it should be for both 4/12 and 4/19...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I just forced a connection and things are looking no better for SyFy on 4/12


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Everything is now as it should be for both 4/12 and 4/19...





sinanju said:


> I just forced a connection and things are looking no better for SyFy on 4/12


I take that back. Another connection brought corrected guide date. However, The Expanse episode that is scheduled has a seriesId of SH0334289063 and the original 1P has a seriesId of SH0366532587. A recording will not be scheduled automatically.

The promised seriesId fix is not in yet, apparently, or not working.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just have the one 1P, and it's getting both episodes...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll stop cross-posting: TiVo is only now getting that the seriesId confusion is a data ingestion problem


----------

